
Ideas have a 2 week shelf life  - azazo
http://stevecorona.com/ideas-have-a-2-week-shelf-life?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+stevecorona+%28Steve+Corona%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
JoelMarsh
In psychology (or behavioral economics) you might hear people talking about
"hyperbolic discounting", which is basically the fancy version of "something
now is better than something later".

This can also have the effect of making your new idea seem better than doing
the same thing next year.

This article is hyperbolic discounting in action, and it is irrational. He has
actively changed his method so he gets to feel the rush more often, which also
inherently maximizes his impulsiveness.

However, I don't think an article called "Be as impulsive as possible" would
have the same ring to it.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperbolic_discounting>

~~~
gabemart
I think you're failing to take into account the author's thesis that an idea
not put into action within a reasonable time frame "rots". From my reading of
the article, this happens either because i) so much navel-gazing, planning and
refining goes into the idea over time that it becomes intimidating to actually
start, or ii) the idea is simply on-hold perpetually, and is never actually
realized.

In other words, I don't think the author is saying "something now is better
than something later". I think he's saying "something now is better than
nothing later", or at least, "the certainty of something now is better than
the slim possibility of something later".

------
the_real_plyawn
I'm the at the other end of the spectrum. It's too easy to get super-excited
about the newest idea. I force myself to sit on new ideas for some period of
time, rolling them around my brain. If it's still at the forefront 3 weeks,
months our even years later than it's probably got some legs. Plus, I've
refined it and answered some key questions by the time I'm ready to execute.

whatever floats your boat...

~~~
jilebedev
Waiting an idea out does two important things. 1\. It ensures you're objective
and clearheaded. There's no reason to value the thinking process of an
euphorically happy man over a suicidally depressed one. Both are irrational.
2\. Humans are powered by emotions: love, hope. If an idea is strong enough to
emotionally persist for 3 months, then it's a decent bet that the emotions
will power the next 3 months also. 3\. After 3 months, it's possible to do a
double-take, a gut-check. It's very difficult to do a proper gut-check in the
heat of a moment. 4\. Most importantly, if an idea has persisted for 3 months,
it is likely founded on some kernel of truth.

After 3 months, I generally take apart an idea over the course of days. I'll
destroy it from every angle, and I'll show from as-simple-as-possible logic.
Every single sentence has to be sound logic, and every tiny nook and crany
needs to be explored.

The first three months are for my emotions to settle and solidify. The next
1-2 weeks are for me to have a logical, impartial, and objective argument with
the idea. A portion of it is to assume the role of a 12 year old internet
troll and absolutely assault the idea from every angle. There cannot remain
even a single facet I am unsure of, or uncertain of, or cannot backup with
facts or logic stemming from facts.

If it stands after this, then it becomes second nature to begin. There isn't
any giddy enthusiasm, but there also isn't any hopeless depression when
encountering an unknown. The fight has been fought, all that remains is
execution. Starting is weary, and execution is tame. There is no gut-sinking
defeated feeling once the euphoria wears off: there's just a logical argument
- written down - for what needs to be done, and why.

This is how I've made some of the most difficult decisions in my life, and it
has so far worked. It protracts the decision making process into months, and
that's inefficient and sad. But it is guaranteed to work for me. This is how I
have lost a very significant amount of weight, and how I have stopped smoking.

A part of it is, for me at least, to acknowledge that I dislike change
intensly. I don't think I'm unique in that regard among humans, but it's
something I feel passionate about changing. If baby steps is what's required,
then baby steps it'll be.

My next goal is to begin running. I'm in the first month of the fermentation
stage: the passion to start running 3 times a week has been building within me
over the last 3-6 months, but I've gotten serious about it last month. Now the
3 month waiting period begins. During those 3 months, I'll begin kicking
things around my head. Just this morning, it occurred to me that I'll need to
keep a precise schedule, and if I lax from it, then I'll miss a day, and this
makes me very worried. I want to be disciplined about it. I'm not sure how
I'll solve that - perhaps run in the afternoon? It's something I'm going to
work out by the end of January.

~~~
anujkk
I was there 6 months back where you are today when it comes to running. It
takes a lot of mental strength to nurture good habits but when you do so it
becomes a way of living, your second nature. For first few months I had to
consistently pushy myself but now it is a part of routine just like taking
bath.

------
rhizome
I have manifesto fatigue.

~~~
bravoyankee
There's a lot of fluff on HN lately, which is why I'm slowly transitioning
back to Slashdot (where I was before for about 10 years).

While HN has its highs and lows, Slashdot is consistently better.

~~~
bravoyankee
BTW, I wasn't referring to or including this article when I said fluff. This
article wasn't bad at all, but it does remind me of the 'get 6-pack abs' story
I see on the cover of every men's magazine, Every. Single. Month.

There are worse offenders, and that's why Slashdot has been looking so good
lately.

~~~
rhizome
For me it's more that HN-oriented bloggers seem to think every two-sentence
thought they have is so profound and success-guaranteeing it should be
broadcast to the world.

I think of it as business-oriented trolling.

------
gojomo
Related: Zefrank on unexecuted ideas as 'brain crack':

<http://www.zefrank.com/theshow/archives/2006/07/071106.html>

------
cowgomoo
for actually starting on a project, being broke and needing money is perhaps
the strongest motivator out there. the part about outlining for two minutes
and acting immediately is great.

------
mntmn
I'm not convinced. 100% original research.

~~~
jgiancarlo
That's entirely the point. Nobody said that this is the one true way to do
things, the post isn't arguing that. If there is one thing I have realized
from reading this forum it's that there is no one way to do things. This
presents a method for getting those side projects of life started; the
audience: people who need a push in a productive direction. I hate the
ridiculous stance this community has on anecdotal posts. Obviously it's
"original research" it's an example from his life, that statement doesn't
apply here.

------
realrocker
Node.js guy?

